
Visual Studio Apache Cordova Tooling preview - chris-at
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2014/05/12/mobile-first-cloud-first-development-visual-studio-apache-cordova-tooling-and-cloud-optimized-net-futures.aspx
======
andwaal
This is actually kinda awsome. I had a terrible experince some months back
trying to get a Cordova app made for Android/iOS to work on Win8. As a result
of the special javascript rules in Win8, not event the Angular source was
possible to run without encapsulation all "insertBefore" in jQuery-lite in
"MSApp.execUnsafeLocalFunction".

Together with the toolkit they are even providing example ToDo-apps for
Angular, Backbone and WinJs which makes me hope all the issues I struggled
with is now fixed.(Possible by running the app inside a webview instead as an
native WinJS app).

~~~
andwaal
I officialy withdraws the comment above.. The Angular sample application runs
run on my android device(which I already cood do with out VS support). But
running my application as a Win8 app, which was my hope I could do, gives me
the all to familiar :
"appx://com.microsoft.mdha.samples.angularjstodo/www/scripts/frameworks/angular.min.js

0x800c001c - JavaScript runtime error: Unable to add dynamic content. A script
attempted to inject dynamic content or elements previously modified
dynamically that might be unsafe."

So I guees they didn`t even bother to test their sample applications again
Win8...

~~~
AdamTReineke
If you want to really get that sample working, here's a pull request that has
Angular working in Win8 apps. I'm not sure how Angular changes since the
request was made would merge so I wouldn't recommend it for anything beyond an
experiment.
[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/pull/6217](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/pull/6217)

The error originates because certain coding patterns may be unsafe and are
blocked to protect users. Here's a SO answer on the topic, there may be a
better MSDN page with the details, but it's late:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/14471414](http://stackoverflow.com/a/14471414)

(Disclaimer: I work on the IE Dev Tools team and helped test the Hybrid Apps
debugger. I was not involved with the pull request or StackOverflow post
linked above.)

~~~
andwaal
As I mentioned in the orginal comment im aware of the blocked coding patterns,
but as I said I hoped they had found a way around it, since they obviously had
made a gread amount of effort to get the VS13-> Cordova intigration working.

The problem ain`t to patch the Angular source to pass the rules, but its all
the other libraries used in a Cordova app which also voilates the rules. ( In
my case I use Zurb Foundation, which used modernizr which again voilates the
rules.)

Patching and maintaining one libary to support Win8 would be acceptable, but
to maintain all liberys with special Win8 work-arounds would be a mess. In a
typical web-app work flow where one used Bower for maintaining external
libarys this would be even worse.

------
newsreader
I use MS VS 2013 on a daily basis at work and on my own personal projects.
This is indeed good news. MS is, without a doubt, moving in the right
direction.

------
mox1
This is awesome on multiple levels, but mainly it unchains the "cloud" from
Cross Platform app development. Everything but vanilla Apache Cordova (Intel
App Framework / AppMobi, PhoneGap, Xamrian) insist on compiling your code on
their servers. The effect is they take away a lot of control from the
programmer.

If you insist on plain old Cordova, you end up with a text editor (Notepad++),
with a cmd.exe window (for cordova/ node.js) and Chrome (for ripple, the Debug
env). It will be really nice to get all of this into an IDE.

~~~
cfjedimaster
You can also debug with Safari Remote Debug and Chrome Remote Debug. Ripple is
nice, but you aren't _limited_ to it.

~~~
andwaal
Genymotion should also be mentioned, realy speeds up device testing.

~~~
henderson101
Device testing, or VM testing? Genymotion is not a real device. For a start,
IIRC it uses an x86 processor in the emulation.

~~~
andwaal
I rephrase myself. For testing the parts of the Corodva Api that access native
device function.

------
coreymgilmore
Very cool to see MS joining the Cordova bandwagon.

